# Perranporth Cornwall



## chaoticreason (Oct 13, 2010)

Amongst these few pictures are a smuggling tunnel,the remains of tin mining and what I think is a Second World defense base for Penhale camp and Perranporth Airfield.
The place is quite extensive and I did not to see it all as I was running out of daylight.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 13, 2010)

Do like that tough cold not tell you what the defences are as I'm at work, may well be part of a coastal battery


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 13, 2010)

Blimey, that looks like a great site. A pity that most of it is mainly foundations, by the look of it, but some cool stuff there nonetheless.
Neat find, Chaotic.  Will you be going back to take more pics at all?


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 13, 2010)

Cheers foxylady.I will definitely be going back,as you say the best parts are mere foundations,I know there a few more buildings doted around the airfield,but I ran out of daylight and the other buildings are a good distance away.I hope they are somewhat more intact.


----------



## tommo (Oct 13, 2010)

nice one Perranporth is a great little spot and many a summer have been spent there but never really thought about the derelict side of it back then, the cliffs are dotted with tunnels and stuff as well


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 13, 2010)

the stuff you have shown is whats left of cligga head mine not any defense stuff


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes that looks like the remains of buddles, calciner and the stamps floor. Good post all the same


----------



## graybags (Oct 13, 2010)

*nice*

Not forgetting the remains of Nobel's explosive works of course

plus the awesome mine" beach" adit and middle levels, need to go back soon 


G


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everybody,possibly next time I visit a site I will actually know what I'm looking at,though that seems somewhat doutbtful given my complete lack of history.The only thing I know much about is big old mansions having visited (before they bulldozed them all) and read about so many when living up Lincolnshire way.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 14, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> Thanks everybody,possibly next time I visit a site I will actually know what I'm looking at,though that seems somewhat doutbtful given my complete lack of history.The only thing I know much about is big old mansions having visited (before they bulldozed them all) and read about so many when living up Lincolnshire way.



Have a look at this book - The Mining Heritage of Cornwall and West Devon. As there is so much left to see in your neck of the woods it will help in identifying the remains that are just waiting to be explored


----------

